# moving right along..... (help me choose a custom title)



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 15, 2003)

*moving right along.....*

sometimes i wish specific posts could be deleted instead of entire threads locked. :-( alas it aint so!

Anyway.... how bout this one?!

Mighty Morphin Power Poster


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 15, 2003)

I find that incredibly insulting.


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 15, 2003)

Tom, please give it a rest, and feel free to email me if you'd like to discuss this further.

Arthur, I edited the thread title to be a bit more specific, since you hadn't linked to the old thread.


----------



## Darkness (Sep 15, 2003)

Something in Klingon would go nicely with the bath'let (sp?), IMO.


----------



## Henry (Sep 15, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Something in Klingon would go nicely with the bath'let (sp?), IMO.





How about "Two Bat'leths and a Microphone?" (old joke)

Or, "Gencon Luggage! AAAH!"

Or, "Founder of fine Galleries everywhere!"

I'm sure more will come to me as I meander.


----------



## diaglo (Sep 15, 2003)

Henry said:
			
		

> Or, "Gencon Luggage! AAAH!




ArthurQ,

speaking of which when are you gonna adjust the pics by view count again. you know my luggage belongs on a higher page now.  



as for the topic:

"True NY Yoinker"


----------



## Darkness (Sep 15, 2003)

'Beware the Bath'let'
'I'm a Klingon and I'm okay'


----------



## PowerWordDumb (Sep 15, 2003)

How about "I drink Pepsi Blue and I'm man enough to admit it!"

Or, more succinctly: "Drinker of Ye Olde Pepsi Blue"


----------



## Teflon Billy (Sep 15, 2003)

Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> I find that incredibly insulting.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 15, 2003)

Kool PC, i was in a rush when I did it.

how about...

Qah'Plah! It is a GOOD DAY TO DIE


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 15, 2003)

err, It is a good day, to post! :-D


----------



## Robbert Raets (Sep 16, 2003)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> Qah'Plah! It is a GOOD DAY TO DIE




Hmmm..... Maybe 'Definately felling agressive tendencies sir!'


----------



## haiiro (Sep 16, 2003)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> err, It is a good day, to post! :-D




"Q'Plah! It is a good day to post!" is excellent -- that gets my vote. 

Also, thanks ArthurQ! I've been trying to think of what to use for my custom title for a while, and for some reason seeing your Klingonesque idea made it pop into my head. I love it when that happens.


----------



## Bloodsparrow (Sep 16, 2003)

Henry said:
			
		

> How about "Two Bat'leths and a Microphone?" (old joke)




I like this one.

"Q'Plah! It is a good day to post!"

Is good too... But the former more so then the latter.


----------



## Mark (Sep 17, 2003)

*Best Served Cold*


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 19, 2003)

how exactly am I best served cold?


----------



## Harlock (Sep 19, 2003)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> how exactly am I best served cold?




With a side of Ranch Dressing.


----------



## haiiro (Sep 20, 2003)

Harlock said:
			
		

> With a side of Ranch Dressing.




Ooooh, like fresh, crunchy broccoli with ranch! Nice hobbit, so good for dipping...

Sorry. It's pretty late.


----------



## Mark (Sep 20, 2003)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> how exactly am I best served cold?




Ice Golem Bartender?


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 20, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> Ice Golem Bartender?




Gah, no. I'm a pyromaniac. I'd end up melting myself.



Grr, damn bills.....might be another month before i can afford it.


----------



## Bloodsparrow (Sep 21, 2003)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> I'm a pyromaniac. I'd end up melting myself.




That's it right there... Stop looking.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 23, 2003)

eh?


----------



## KidCthulhu (Sep 23, 2003)

I believe that what Blood Sparrow is trying to convey is that the best sigs and titles come from random, off the cuff remarks.  Your comment "I'm a pyromaniac.  I'd end up melting myself" is exactly the kind of nonsensical remark that makes a good title.


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 23, 2003)

KidCthulhu said:
			
		

> I believe that what Blood Sparrow is trying to convey is that the best sigs and titles come from random, off the cuff remarks.  Your comment "I'm a pyromaniac.  I'd end up melting myself" is exactly the kind of nonsensical remark that makes a good title.





 kc is wise....and right.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Sep 24, 2003)

Did they suddenly make custom titles longer?

Because none of these are going to fit.

*quick check on the User CP page*

Nope, 25 letters. Bummer.

EDIT: Aaaaagh!  Post #666!
*Makes metalhead devil handsign*
Dang, I meant to use this one for something special too.


----------



## KidCthulhu (Sep 24, 2003)

This is very true.  And don't forget that you have to be a member for a custom title. Your sig can be anything you want (within the tolerance of Eric's Grandma), but for a title, you have to pay the money.


----------



## Bloodsparrow (Sep 24, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> kc is wise....and right.




Pretty much yeah.

... 25 huh?

Okay... How about just;

"I end up melting myself"

...That's just 23, counting spaces...


----------

